# New 200 amp CHCH



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice work is that a transfer switch on the right?

edit
Nevermind I see it now?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Did all that without my T5's that I left on a job yesterday along with my penatrox and white tape. I'll be on this job for a couple of weeks so it will get done. Plus it rained this afternoon (heavy down pour) but was sunny again at the end of the day to tie it back in. Nice pay day here too.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

gold said:


> Nice work is that a transfer switch on the right?
> 
> edit
> Nevermind I see it now?


It is. 200 amp main service-rated switch and the ATS were existing.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice work mag....

If I did that my POCO would shoot it down........head connections within 3ft of window


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Not sure if its me but in the 5th picture at the bottom right it looks like the ground wire coming out of the green wire nut is touching the neutral bar in a few places or is close. Just an observation.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

electro916 said:


> Nice work mag....
> 
> If I did that my POCO would shoot it down........head connections within 3ft of window


Nice work. How do like the white makita?


----------



## john120/240 (May 28, 2010)

electro916 said:


> Nice work mag....
> 
> If I did that my POCO would shoot it down........head connections within 3ft of window


On an existing installation they would let it slide here.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice pipe work....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice work sir..but I do have one question: What's with the one-hole straps on the NM cable at the bottom left and right of the new panel? I did not know they were listed for that use....


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Is that a 200 amp bypass meter ?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Magnettica said:


>


Looks like clearance issues.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice installation. But do I see wirenuts in the panel?? :laughing:

Seriously, good job.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

electro916 said:


> Nice work mag....
> 
> If I did that my POCO would shoot it down........head connections within 3ft of window


Technically, you're right. If it fails I'll have to change it but the intent of the 3' rule is to allow firemen access through the window without the conductors being in the way. I think I've met that requirement.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

meadow said:


> Not sure if its me but in the 5th picture at the bottom right it looks like the ground wire coming out of the green wire nut is touching the neutral bar in a few places or is close. Just an observation.


The EGC is nowhere near the neutral bar.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B W E said:


> Nice work. How do like the white makita?


Love it, but I need a new one at least once a year. The abuse my cordless takes you would not believe.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Looks like clearance issues.


It sucked working in such a confined space I can tell you that. I can also tell you that from the edge of the metal stud to the foundation wall is 31".


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Is that a 200 amp bypass meter ?


:no:


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

good.er.great job mag , i too think a solution to those "one holes" is needed , you can do it.........:thumbup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

john120/240 said:


> On an existing installation they would let it slide here.


plus its at the top of the window. Its not like you can reach right out and grab the wire..ive had many like that. Most power companies will let it slide.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> It sucked working in such a confined space I can tell you that. I can also tell you that from the edge of the metal stud to the foundation wall is 31".



What about between the metal stud and the other electrical equipment?


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

take a second look at elecrticmanscott's post ..............

highlight the entire post..........i think its impending doom...:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks good Mag, I bet the 4/0 ser was a real pita to get in that 2" PVC


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

the surge suppressor on top is that installed by the manuf. or did you install it


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> What about between the metal stud and the other electrical equipment?


I'm not sure but I'll find out. The basement wall on the left side may have been bootlegged by the previous owner. The generator installation passed in 2008.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

ohiosparky99 said:


> Looks good Mag, I bet the 4/0 ser was a real pita to get in that 2" PVC


The service entrance conductors are all 2/0 copper to the line side of the 200 amp main breaker service disconnect. 4-wire 4/0 AL to the ATS/ 4-wire to the new 200 amp 42-circuit MLO. 

Yes, the surge protector is built-in. Damn nice panel to work in. B4T would be happy to know that I took the main breaker guts out of the way to work faster. That worked out well actually. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

ampman said:


> the surge suppressor on top is that installed by the manuf. or did you install it


Came installed. Nice product.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Came installed. Nice product.


yes i like that


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm still waiting to find out if the one-hole straps on the NM are compliant....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

mxslick said:


> Very nice work sir..but I do have one question: What's with the one-hole straps on the NM cable at the bottom left and right of the new panel? I did not know they were listed for that use....


I can't tell from the picture exactly what he used, but there are 1 hole romex straps on the market. Have a few in my pouch actually.


----------

